# Anyone had a similar experience?



## Ginger17 (6 January 2017)

I don't usually complain about things, but I was wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences. 
Don't get me wrong, I love hunting and have never really had a problem with them but I'm writing this to say how disappointed I am with the Bicester hunt by their actions yesterday. Hearing that they would be in the area we had brought a few young and easily excited horses into the barn with one with a recent injury and a mare and foal so as to avoid chaos and injury if the hunt came through. 

Later as they came into the driveway of our yard I met them and greeted them and being a regular hunter with another hunt, had no issue with them and wished them a happy new year, and they seemed very pleasant. However as they approached the yard they said they were going to go down the alleyway past the barn into the field, so I explained about having a mare and foal and very excitable horses in there that they would pass if they went that way, but I told them that if they walked a few metres further up the drive there would be another turn that would take them to the same entrance of the field they were headed for. This would bypass the barn and wouldn't cause any inconvenience to them or the yard. So I was very surprised when they rode straight past me and right down the barn walkway which (as I had explained) upset the horses in there (causing one to pull a shoe in the commotion)


They then entered the first field of three. After entering our second field they headed for our third and stopped upon seeing the electric tape of a pen in that field which they then promptly pulled out the insulated screws holding the tape to the posts on the pen and continued on their way, and it was only when I went to turn out two horses that should've been in the pen at the time to find the electric tape completely down on one side that had just been thrown and left on the ground by the hunt. 
This is completely disrespectful behaviour and goes against their conduct and that of all hunts that "You must always remember that we are riding across peoples private land so always treat it with respect and remember that without the generosity and goodwill of the very many farmers, landowners and shoots we would not be able to hunt. Anything which puts that goodwill at risk is unacceptable."

The hunt which I am with has a code of conduct that states "To maintain good relationships with farmers and landowners in our hunt country, and to respect and abide by their wishes at all times." Which is very similar to that stated on the Bicester's site so I am appalled by their actions yesterday.

Sorry for just a long post, and well done to anyone reading this far. Was curious if anyone else has had a similar experience


----------



## paddi22 (6 January 2017)

i'd be fuming. its very disrespectful. i'd write to the secretary and ask for an apology.


----------



## Ginger17 (6 January 2017)

I thought so too, I have written, just waiting on a response.


----------



## neddy man (6 January 2017)

wish i could be as relaxed as paddi22, there would be a very verbal (without swearing) conversation on the phone (or at the hunt kennels or secretarys house) , and a very strongly worded e-mail, including mention of forbidding future use of the land. I guess really you should have stood in front of them and said no you will have to use the other entrance, but hindsight is a wonderfull thing. Make sure you mention ALL of their failings.


----------



## twiggy2 (6 January 2017)

Sounds like fairly normal behaviour for the 2 hunts near me.


----------



## Ginger17 (6 January 2017)

Yes, in hindsight there are several things we could've done, however I have never had any problems with other hunts before and this was completely unexpected. Unfortunately we only rent the land off a farmer who has no intention of forbidding future use, and ideally I want this to be sorted amicably as long as these events are never repeated again. Thank you for the advice


----------



## Countryman (6 January 2017)

Certainly not ok, and hopefully you will get an apology soon. That said, perhaps there was some confusion/misunderstanding about which walkway/field entrance you were asking them to use? I can't imagine a hunt would (literally) go out of its way to upset you.


----------



## Ginger17 (6 January 2017)

I tried to see it from the misunderstanding front too, but when you've got a lady stood in the middle of the walkway saying you can't go down here but points out the next entrance that takes them to the same point, then they ride straight past me there's a little room for misunderstanding, but even if there was some confusion I'm struggling to see the misunderstanding in taking down the electric tape in our third field then leaving it disgarded on the floor.
But as I said, now the secretary has been informed, I am hopeful that this situation will not arise again, as we have never had an issue like that from any hunt in over 10 years.


----------



## Judgemental (6 January 2017)

Ginger what you do is go to the next meet. Go up to the Senior Joint Master and tell him to get off his horse and that you want to speak to him/her.

You then explain in very clear terms what has happened and the error of their ways.

You then find the Chairman and give him/her an equal 'ear bashing' and in front of as many people as possible.

I guarantee you will never ever again have a similar problem.


----------



## Ginger17 (6 January 2017)

Thank you, I'm starting to think that might be necessary if I don't get a response


----------



## Isbister (7 January 2017)

Is there anyone here from the Bicester? You have been made to seem like chavs.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2017)

Yes, cubbing 2011, not told they were in area.  I was on the yard at 7.30 and getting finished to leave for work when I heard in the distance hounds hunting.  Sadly so had my mare with a 4 month old foal at foot.  I got within a few yards of the mare but she started to trot and then canter with her tail up and the foal in tow.  In the stables I had a long term box rest with a serious injury who would normally be sedated if hounds were around.

I tied the injured horse up and put the radio on loudly and returned to the field to find the mare had lost the plot and the poor foal was black with sweat and exhausted.

I rang the senior master in the afternoon and left a message for her to call me back, she didn't bother.  So the next time they were passing I went out into the lane and stopped hounds, huntsman and entire field.  I made sure they knew exactly how furious I was, I may not have been terribly polite.  I am not anti hunt, I was married to a hunt servant for years and I know exactly how much effort goes into opening the country for a day.

The mastership has changed now and there is excellent communication.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I went out into the lane and stopped hounds, huntsman and entire field.  I made sure they knew exactly how furious I was, I may not have been terribly polite.
		
Click to expand...

I've done this, too. It shouldn't be necessary, should it, but it seems to be the only way to get the message across sometimes.

ETA This was not the Bicester


----------



## Judgemental (7 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			So the next time they were passing I went out into the lane and stopped hounds, huntsman and entire field.  I made sure they knew exactly how furious I was, I may not have been terribly polite.  I am not anti hunt, I was married to a hunt servant for years and I know exactly how much effort goes into opening the country for a day.

The mastership has changed now and there is excellent communication.
		
Click to expand...

Always make the master get off his or her horse, it is symbolic of being cut down to size.


----------

